# Spatulas



## Tom Smart (Sep 11, 2019)

A friend from the turning club came over yesterday and he showed me his take on a kitchen spatula. We worked through the first one together and today I had to try it while it was still fresh in my brain. Yellowheart and bloodwood.

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 10 | Creative 1


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 11, 2019)

Nice! That bloodwood really stands out. Both look awesome. Next time you make one I'd love to see a step by step if you have time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## TimR (Sep 11, 2019)

Nice! Ditto on your steps!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 11, 2019)

Three for steps. These are awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 11, 2019)

Like them! Always looking for new potential projects, and this one has great appeal. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 12, 2019)

Those look great! Do you start with a board/flatstock?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 12, 2019)

Barry, yes, about 13” x 2 3/4” x 3/4.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 12, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Barry, yes, about 13” x 2 3/4” x 3/4.


think Im gonna make a few...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 12, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> think Im gonna make a few...


I’ll try and post a few process pictures next week. I’m out of town until Sunday.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 13, 2019)

Following along and would love to see your process as well. 

They look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 13, 2019)

Wow, amazing. Next you gonna tell you you can turn a cube on a lathe! Great work, look nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 14, 2019)

Chris S. said:


> Wow, amazing. Next you gonna tell you you can turn a cube on a lathe! Great work, look nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 14, 2019)

duncsuss said:


>



I guess that poor fool doesn't own a bandsaw.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 14, 2019)

Good video for sure. I will stick with table saw for all square work.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 14, 2019)

I think I missed something as I don't understand what the goal was in the first 2 minutes of this video. A round cylinder up to 2 minutes, the something with corners...... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 14, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I think I missed something as I don't understand what the goal was in the first 2 minutes of this video. A round cylinder up to 2 minutes, the something with corners...... Jerry (in Tucson)


I don't understand why anybody would want to - but Chris said "next you're going to tell me you can turn a cube on a lathe" - so I showed him a video of somebody doing it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 14, 2019)

duncsuss said:


> I don't understand why anybody would want to - but Chris said "next you're going to tell me you can turn a cube on a lathe" - so I showed him a video of somebody doing it.


It's possible some sarcasm may have been in that original statement too. Sometimes I have been refered to as an a**hole.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 14, 2019)

Chris S. said:


> It's possible some sarcasm may have been in that original statement too. Sometimes I have been refered to as an a**hole.



I think most of us on here can fall into that category from time to time, don't feel alone Chris!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 14, 2019)

Chris S. said:


> It's possible some sarcasm may have been in that original statement too. Sometimes I have been refered to as an a**hole.


A double asteric hole?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 14, 2019)

Badum tish....


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 15, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> A double asteric hole?


I have a feeling many of us are double asteric holes! Guess we flock together like a murmuration of starlings.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2019)

Chris S. said:


> I have a feeling many of us are double asteric holes! Guess we flock together like a murmuration of starlings.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

